# Roxie in the German Trim



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, she looks beautiful! You sure had A TON of hair to work with!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

such a nice job!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Fantastic! I have been thinking about this cut for Jasper. He has chronic ear infections and I was wondering if this wouldn't help a bit - and it is so very cute.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovin' it  You sure a plenty of hair to work with. Kudos


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Nice work, beautiful Poodle.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

love german clips definitely my fave!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you for all your nice comments, although she currently looks more like a scruffy doodle, as I can not trim her till august 8th for a grooming compititon.
Bec


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She is a beauty! Good luck on the competition! When I first got my Kiara her call name was Roxi! It did not fit her at all, Kiara is much better LOL! I love how shinny her hears are!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Becky, let me add to the gushing. Beautiful grooming on a lovely bitch. Looking forward to the next round of photos, LOL. 

What size is Roxi?


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

She's a mini, and only 10 months old!
very different charactor to my other dogs, completly mad!
start training for agility in september.
more pic when i have done the comp!
Bec


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I look forward to the competition photos!!! Ohh, but I know your pain in growing the coat, the hairy face and fuzz everywhere.... Soooo glad I don't have to deal with that for another year now! LOL!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Love the trim !!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

c you at premier groom becky... i have had the plesure of meeting roxy and she is so lovely in person


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Love it, I think I will put Charly in this clip once we got all his titles.
Hopefully in end of November


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes see you there, looking forward to this one as I'm only grooming 1 dog so i will have all morning to look around and shop.
Are you competing?
Bec


----------

